# Any Ideas Re This South African Watch? Military?



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Paid peanuts for it. Looks like a CWC but no battery hatch.

Any ideas what it is?

Cheers in advance

Matt


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Definitely military. Broad arrow dial for starters, and the back translates to;

South Africa

Issue Number: 589I-92

Army. 758

I'd guess the maker will be on the movement (hopefully) so any chance of cracking it open?


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Great little watch.

As kevkojak states, get the pack off and find out more (if you feel so inclined).

This is certaily a new one on me.

If it has an ETA 995.102 movement it means that it is most likely of CWC manufacture.

However, there is something about the winding crown that is un-CWC like. In the alternative it could be MWC, They certainly claim that they have been under contract to make watches for foreign armed forces including the manufacture and sale of sterile versions (such as this).

Yep, I would probably guess that it is a sterile MWC.


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

had the back off and there is not much to see.....

Looks like mwc - unadjusted miyota no jewels!

The crown as loose and unfortunately fell off first time I wore it - any ideas where to source a replacement from?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

These watches were issued to member of the SADF ( South African Defence Force ).


----------

